# Hidden Farmhouse



## Rubex (Aug 29, 2015)

This was a nice little evening explore just as the sun was setting. Looking on Google Earth it didn't look too overgrown so I took my German Shepherd Nico along for the explore  

After a quick look around this property, it became clear that one of the reasons that this property could have been evacuated was due to the exploded water tank in the upstairs bathroom - let's hope no one was having a bath at the time! The property has recently been sold and it doesn't look like it will be around for much longer due to planning having been granted for a 6 bedroom house in its place. 

Thanks to jsp77 for the heads up on this one  

























































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 29, 2015)

A nice find, I wonder why they left the photographs behind?


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm no expert on water cylinders, great report as usual.


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 29, 2015)

How many times have you drove past this one? nice report and title.


----------



## Rubex (Aug 29, 2015)

jsp77 said:


> How many times have you drove past this one? nice report and title.



Do you know what jsp77, I'm always driving around country lanes and dodgy roads looking for houses, but this was one village I hadn't got around to yet! Thank you again by the way


----------



## smiler (Aug 29, 2015)

Bloody Hell, Suddenly I don't mind the expense of getting mine checked regularly, another little beaut Rubex, it's nice that you do have some company on your explores, my shepherd went everywhere with me and took the blame a few times when I got captured, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 30, 2015)

Amazing stuff! That must have made a pop....
Excellent find / photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 30, 2015)

Lovely stuff as always Rubex
Love the exploded water tank


----------



## TheNarrator (Aug 31, 2015)

I suppose they're lucky the tank didn't cause more of a fire! Fantastic report Rubex


----------



## gingrove (Aug 31, 2015)

Great find and a first class report! Maybe the toxic smoke from the boiler insulation is the reason that there was no one left to take the photos away.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 31, 2015)

That's an interesting little place there rubex..lovely set


----------

